# TOT Head Count 2012



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Feel free to post your numbers here. I'm expecting over 100 sicne the hurricane is gone and the weather is improving. Cloudy with a slight chance of showers. Happy Halloween!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Last year I had a little over 600 Tots this year maybe more lol...


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

sheesh so far only 5-where is everyone?!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

so far I had about 30-40.. slow night I'd say..


----------



## baykay1984 (Sep 9, 2012)

I had over 150, but here in Auatralia it isn't so popular


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

bkszabo said:


> sheesh so far only 5-where is everyone?!


I feel ya! I had one group with 5. And a Mom and Dad with their lil 2 yo in a stroller. That's it thus far. It's depressing. I never get many kids.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

msgatorslayer said:


> I feel ya! I had one group with 5. And a Mom and Dad with their lil 2 yo in a stroller. That's it thus far. It's depressing. I never get many kids.


It is-all that work and no one to appreciate it  We never get many either, but this is really bad!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm surprised I got so many, with the hurricane and all. I'd say 50-70 kids, give or take. Not a bad turn out!


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Let's see... *counting on fingers*... Hmm, that's zero! But then, I found out the govner ordered trick or treating changed to Monday everywhere here in NJ. 

On a better note, I was just out for a short drive and the moon looked fantastic! All full and golden with these black streaky clouds going through it. Wow.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I just had another one. Hey, every one counts when you can't get into the double digits. Another 30 minutes and I'm turning the lights off. I have Criminal Minds to watch.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

90+ best ever!!!!!!!! love it!!! Everybody LOVED my walk through haunted house!!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Not too bad a turnout. Maybe 125. One group alone numbered 15. A bit less that last year, but not by much. Weather was great for Halloween.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

5




yes. 5. 




WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

15 boo-ya! :-D


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Between 200-300, moved to a new town and three of my neighbors go all out, i'm used to 25 or less.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

So sorry Witchy mom! We've had 70+ and will probably get a few more. Less than usual but it got really cold once the sun went down.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had about 20...not many people have their lights on in my area anymore, plus we all live on a row of cul-de-sacs at the end of the city, so we never get too many. Cold, breezy weather doesn't help either. Wish we had more, but 20 is better than none i suppose! At least some people got to see my decorations.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

We had over 300+, not as many as the past few years due to cold, rain. We had over 500 last year. We live in an older community in Cincinnati, rather small to be honest. Have no clue where all these kids come from. My wife thinks that some communities are too afraid to walk their own streets that they drive their kids a few neighborhoods over. makes sense to me.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

we had about 400 kids not as many as last year but it was really really cold and windy


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I shut down my Haunt about 15min ago, I just went outside to take in all my stones and animatronics...the teen crowd is out now. Looks to be about 3-6 teens per group, I would totally open my Haunt back up but I woke up way early this year and I'm running on fumes. Oh well, next year will be fricken awesome undoubtedly.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Had roughly 35. There were more this year than last. Lots came in a bunch. Fun night tonight.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive had about 30 so far. pretty decent turn out considering the size of the town. few people skipped our house though, their loss.

had one straggler just as i was starting to cook dinner, i gave him 2 heaping hugely huge handfuls of chocolate since most of the street had already turned their lights out.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

First TOTer came at 6:15. Then it was pretty steady until 7:30. Last one came at 8:30, which was probably the latest we've had since we've lived here. The rain didn't seem to affect anything, although it was more of a drizzle and even stopped for a bit, which was nice. Wind was pretty calm too. Overall we had about 45, which is average. I wasn't sure if the weather would bring less as it's probably the worst weather we've had since living here, but we gave away almost all our treat bags, so I'm happy  Turned out to be a good night!

As always, this is my last post for this year - Starting pretty much tomorrow, it's Christmas junky time! Hehe. I just joined a new Christmas Forum as the old one I used started charging users last year. The one I've joined is http://www.allthingschristmas.com/forum/index.php, under the same user name. 

Thank you all again so much for a great Halloween season. I always love coming to this board and discussing one of my favourite holidays. Hope you guys had a great Halloween. See you next year!


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

So jealous of you 100 + people! LOL . Cold and rainy here in Detroit. BUT... Maybe our best year. 40??? Less than half our stuff out. But, my kids are 2 and 1, and I had a blast with them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

94 rugrats in sheets


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Had about 40...slow night this year...cold, breezy, and light rain.


----------



## Rashnu2010 (Oct 23, 2011)

Had a good night started around 5:30 and saw the last one at around 7:45 looks like we had about 75 this year. Was a very good night


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I had my first ToT roll through the entrance @ 5 pm, and my last pair walked up just 30 minutes ago. Head count was an outstanding 324, and I blew through 42 lbs of candy! 


 It. Was. The. Freaking. Best. Halloween. EVER!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm guessing almost 400. We ran out of candy after about 90 mins. Luckily I had a bag full of spider rings.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

We tallied over 200...way more than the 25 kids from our old neighborhood! All I have to say is all the planning and everything was SO worth it! I am already stoked for next year!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Around 30, way down from last year, but I knew it was going to be slow - only two houses on our street are decorated.  Luckily the other house is near the corner and they had a patio firepit going in the driveway so that at least drew some tots to our street.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful night just outside Nashville. Stopped counting at 250 and had a couple of groups after that. Had a lot of folks say they came just to see our house at night!


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

14. How sad. Oh well.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

About 25 TOTers. The cold weather killed it for us. Coldest Halloween in 10 years!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I only had maybe 6 groups, so about 12 kids? It's awful! The weather was great today! 72 & sunny all day! I live near a neighborhood where a 10 yr old wad kidnapped on her way to school a couple weeks ago. They found parts of her in a field a week later, then when the killer confessed at the urging of his mom, they found the rest of her in his crawl space. Now everyone is afraid to let their kids out. I guess I understand, but the guy is behind bars. It's Halloween, kids should still get to be kids.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

I only had one. This kid who is somewhere between 16 to 18 who drives over every year for the past couple years since I started setting up my yard.

My neighborhood sucks when it comes to Halloween. Everyone turns off there lights or leaves there houses and none of my neighbors check out my yard.

BTW: I went to local township website to see if Trick or Treating was moved to another day and this is what was posted.

“Please DO NOT call 9-1-1 to ask the status of Trick or Treating in Easttown. Our Township does not regulate Halloween so it will take place as usual. BE SAFE and use good judgement. Stay away from closed roads”.

Well those who are call 9-1-1 to find out the status of Trick or Treating are not living in my neighborhood.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It seems that the numbers are down across the board. Here in the NE, the hurricane is surely to blame. There are still people in the area without power, numerous trees down, and I already see carpets being thrown out from flooded basements.


----------



## pechee (Jul 29, 2012)

I had an AWESOME turn out at..........45 TOT's!! That is a record for me! The most I ever got was 15!! I will say one thing. LIGHTING, LIGHTING, LIGHTING!! I think that did it for me this year. HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

*numbers*

At least 250. Maybe 300 counting those over age. What a great time! No candy left.


----------



## pechee (Jul 29, 2012)

The moon is truly beautiful tonight.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

Last year we had about 50 before I went for the big decorations. This year we blew through the 60 treat bags my wife made. The 100 back-up candy bars and had to get two more 50 count bags so it looks like we are in the 250 range. You can see the house from the major cross street and I think we attracted quite a few kids. Also I heard a couple of kids talking about how their friend had told them they had to see this one house.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

We had half the amount of TOT as last year. The past few years we had about 110-130 TOT, this year about 60. I'm in the mid-hudson valley section of New York. After the hurricane rolled through it got pretty cold, only upper 40's today but the wind has died down drastically, only a very slight breeze. 
I actually heard someone say today they should do away with "this stupid Holiday anyway. Why do we even still have it; nobody cares".  I have read and heard many comments like that lately. Hopefully it never happens but if some folks got their way we would never celebrate Halloween again.


----------



## exiled (Oct 11, 2010)

Cold and rain here in Michigan but still hit *700*+ tot's


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

As of 7:24 on the Wet Coast (Vancouver), 40 TOT's, and an unexpected bonus - a family of Racoons! We tossed them some candy bars, they're sticking around. Thus far, a total of 8 DVD's awarded as prizes.


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

We had about 50-60 TOTs. Pretty good considering our neighbors told us they don't usually get many (this is our first Halloween in this house). I think all the lights, fog and sounds brought them down into the cul-de-sac!


----------



## diagia (Nov 15, 2011)

darthrott I agree with your wife I had 300+ and live in a very small town.we had a ball..I had folks taking pictures of their kids in front of my props. First time I ever did a big display..I was so glad the wind finally died down..I was so tired of redoing props..putting up ..taking down. Had one witch break her pvc stand.. got ticked and threw her behind the house..lost 2 arms to wind yesterday..never did find them. most of my props went armless. afraid to lose more..


----------



## Mr_Trick (Oct 22, 2012)

Only about 18 TOTs this year.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

It was 35ºF with a rain/sleet mix. Had a lot of drive ups, ended up with 224 ToT's. Pretty good turn out considering the terrible conditions, but still only about half as many as last year.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Only had around 15 or so, about the same as last year.

We left the house around 4:30, to take my 2 1/2 year old son to visit my parents and do some TOTing in their neighborhood. (Only after we got there did we find out that their township police dept had rescheduled Halloween for this Saturday, due to many neighborhoods still without electricity. My parents were unaware of this as well.) Before leaving, I had zip-tied a small black plastic cauldron to the handle of our storm door. Didn't think to count how many pieces of candy I put in, but most of it seemed to still be there when we got back around 6:15.

About half of the TOTs were toddlers through maybe 4 years old, and the other half seemed to be "tweens". Did get at least one group of what I assume were teenagers, though I didn't see them. When it was time to give my son his bath and read him some bedtime stories, I hung the cauldron outside again. While reading to him, I heard several voices on the front porch below, having an extended conversation. After my son fell asleep, I went outside to take some photos and bring a few props into the garage. Noticed that all the candy had been emptied from the cauldron, but nothing unexpected. No damage to my props, nor did anything go missing.

All things considered, not a bad Halloween.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I got around 50. Pretty good since the 2 houses on each side of me were dark and only 2 on the other side of the street that I could see. We don't have street lights and it was cold & rainy. I did hear 2 little girls saying this was the coolest house and an older boy telling his friend that this was the house he was telling him about. Extra candy for them!!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! more than 500!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best night in a long time! Better than the last 3 years for sure! I actually ran out of candy! and we had a llllottt! We put a sign down the main corner and I think it played a part. It came in waves. Was very weird, quiet for 15 minutes, then tons, then quiet for 15 minutes, then tons. We started around 6:00pm and stop at nine. Apart from one stupid thing, at the last kids (I'll make a post about it, as I am shock at what happened.), everything was perfect! The weather, most props work well, we received the best compliments ever. I'll download the pics tomorrow, hope they turn out well. We only did 40% of what we usually due, because of Hurrican Sandy, but we manage to make A FREAKING AMAZING HAUNT! I just pray my pics and vids are good. This been a weird year. Next year, can only be better, I hope. 
JM


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

About 300. Heavy from 6:30 to about 8:15


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Minimal setup this year, but we still managed around 80 TOTs - not too shabby considering that no one else on our street was handing out candy and we're off the beaten trail so the kids had to come down to find us!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

In spite of a steady and often heavy rain, along with chilly temps, we had close to 325 TOT's. About half of what we normally get but very gratifying! A lot of little ones in cute costumes and some very appreciative parents!


----------



## rail tracer (Jul 19, 2012)

Only about 8, but got lots of nice complements on the setup so it wasn't a total dissapointment.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a markedly low number compared to last year. It had been progressing to more each year but it was backsliding tonight.  And not by a few, many! So now even after handing out huge fistfuls of candy I have like 20 pounds of it left


----------



## screamqueen1975 (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably around 100-120. Slower than last year but still pretty good. Lots of good costumes and several too scared to make it to porch, thsnk you werewolf, michsrl myers & 2 zombies!!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The day was terrible with lots and lots of rain, but it turned out to be a pretty good evening. The rain stopped (for the most part) and it was rather warm out. Ended up getting around 100 people. Certainly not our highest year ever, but not bad for a Wednesday Halloween.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

This year was our best year ever!! It stopped raining at 3pm so all the TOT's were out in full force. All in all we got about 170 TOT'S!!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Around 500 to 550. I had 400 giant 22" long pixi stix and I ran out of them in about an hour. 500 LED whistles gone in 1.5 hours. I'll post time lapse video from my security camera tomorrow.


----------



## garrs (Jul 15, 2010)

22 for me which is way better then last year when I only had 1


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

We had around 120 give or take a few. I had 300 candy bars so I will be taking them into work. Everyone love a snickers right lol!
It was very cold and drizzling so the turn out was better than I thought it would be. I got almost everything set up in one day and hubby helped finish when he got out of work. One fog machine stopped working so that was the only snafu of the whole night. Everyone loved the set up. Had people driving by and telling us how good it looked. I even had one mom stand in front of me and bend down (I was sitting as I have pneumonia and I was not going to miss this day!) and tell me that I was "Really really cool to do all this". I was very happy...hubby is the builder but he even came out in a mask and sat with me. 

All in all..it was a great night!


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Based on candy count, we had over 1,800 in three hours, or about 1 every 6 seconds, until we ran out of candy. That was 2 hours ago and they're still ringing the bell.


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had 100 last year. I was down to around 75 this year, and a few of them were repeats.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

The count tonight was 2021 that came through the yard. Over 3000 pieces of candy and 1000 pencils- most of the candy is gone. Weather was gorgous here in NW Florida. Lots of good comments on the yard and that is always nice to hear after spending so much time and money on one night of fun but well worth it. Now to start planning for next year and gather the lesons learned from this year. Start working on setup earlier.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

We had 60-65 kids that got treat bags and 20-25 grownups that got full-size Snickers (probably 10-15 adults that didn't take anything). Good numbers for us since we're not on the main TOT street. It was just us and one other house on the street that were clearly decorated for Halloween. Temps were mild with occasional rain. Everyone loved the display, especially the magic mirror.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We had just under 500. Last year, we ran out of candy at 500 so this year we were prepared for more. I just wish more of my neighbors would participate but so many houses were dark this year. All in all, it was still a good time and I'm sad it's over.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

700... And had to turn off the porch light at 8:30 pm (like THAT does anything, because they still rang the bell)....even emptied out the snack cupboard. Wondering what I am going to send the kids to school with for lunch tomorrow??


----------



## drunkenmonkeyrage (Jul 31, 2012)

we had about 30 kids, this is improvement from last year when we had 10. We live in a very family freindly neighborhood but we are on a cul-de-sac so not a lot of kids come down. 

victoria has had nothing but heavy rain for the last 2 weeks. Most people were unsure if they would even be able to go out. It suddenly stopped around 3pm, ran home an desperatly put up my yard. Turned into the coolest night for halloween....slight fog, full moon and slight wisp of cloud in front of the moon. Was very cool.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

We had about 90 this year. Last year we had about 80, so we're steadily growing. They started coming early this year, around 5, and then we had a long gap with nobody coming at all. Just when I was about to say "Forget it," and call it a night, they started showing up. So it turned out to be a fun time after all. 

I'm hoping to do a big display next year that will draw in more ToT's and drive-by onlookers. That should work pretty well since nobody in our community really does a full-blown yard haunt or display aside from lights, pumpkins, and a few decorations in the yard. I'm hoping that doing a larger project will arouse some of the neighbors' interest and possibly get a few more displays going on here too.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

We had probably around 550 here, up from 440 last year. Had to make an emergency candy run. Overall great night - until someone drove by and egged some of our neighbors. But that's a different story.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

*319!* 

That's more than last year. I was giving out 3 candies per kid so that's over _950 _pieces. I'm wiped out.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I had about 80, but I had to shut down early due to a family emergency. Still have gobs of candy.


----------



## SirEdward (Sep 13, 2012)

TOT started early guess because of school night. 1st 2 kids came around 5:30. total was around 70 or 80. This was the 1st year of my haunt got a lot of great comments on yard. Many parents ask if they could go in the yard and take pictures of kids next to the cauldron and skeletons. One mother ask if she could get a picture of her child in the old coffin. I explained that there were lights and a skeleton in the coffin and was no room for a child. Which gave me a idea next year I will build a set something like a skeleton setting on old bench with top hat just for the kids to take a picture with. This was a Great year and all the hard work paid off. I really got blast watching the kids and parents enjoying the yard. But the best comment came from a little girl around 6 or 7 and she said Mister your yard is awesome will you come a decorate my yard next year.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

We had a rainy Halloween here in Northern California. At last count we had 160+ ToT's, so I am very happy with the turn out we got!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

275...bout the same as last year....sure seemed like a lot more because a lot of kids kept coming back through the haunt...I swear one lil cowboy went thru over 20 times.

I didn't count the last three ToTs because they should up at 11:30....no, they weren't teenagers, it was a dad who pulled up in a van and three elementary school kids jumped out...


----------



## kirkifer (Nov 1, 2012)

We gave out 50 glow necklaces and we estimated about another 30 or so younger kids who showed up before it was dark enough to give out the necklaces. Mix in about 40 more boys who wanted extra candy more than a glow necklace and there is our count... Probably 120 in our Avon, Indiana neighborhood. 

We did not have a lot of teenagers this year and we are okay with that. The ToTs were all done by about 8:10. We stayed out until about 08:30 before we decided it was over. 

It was cold about 45 degrees and very windy.... So... the fog machines just were not very effective this year :-(


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok some of you guys 1,800??? Really??? Wow. Do you stand there with a clicker? OMG that is alot.
Well we had an amazing 15-20 kids (?)(but who's counting?lol) which is tremendous for me who has very little usually. The night was perfect for us, never been this cool and unmuggy for 10 years! The moon was full, it was @ 70 degrees by night time. I was at a party with my 2 younger kids and my hubby and older son called as we were leaving to bring more candy! I only bought 1 bag!
The groups of kids we got drove up with parents in golfcarts! Thats Florida for ya!
I agree with alot of you, my lighting and whole set up was better and it was out 2 weeks before Halloween.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm thinking we topped last year - over 400. But won't know until I count up the 3D glasses that weren't given out _(that's how I keep track). _Great night! We started like gangbusters right at 6pm and stayed busy all the way to 9:30pm. At around 8pm the line for the haunt went down our long driveway and out in the street:


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

5 was all I got. I had a couple cars pull up then drive away. Next year I will not use the black light bulb in my porch light! I just didn't see many kids walking around though. I think the cold windy weather is mostly to blame and after dark I got not one kid. One kid was afraid to come up by himself, so I met he and his dad halfway on the sidewalk. I had to get rid of that candy somehow! And the finger shaped bubble things were a hit-at least with my tiny amount of kids.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

We had more adults visit then kids this year. In a town of 9000 with only 3 houses on our block bothering with candy...we had over 100. I felt so bad for my kids....they had to walk so far to get even one house that had candy.  My 1 year old had very good TOT etiquette though! She said "Tip and Tee" and said "Fank woo" and then said "bye!" a million times. She had way more fun handing out candy though! She kept giving candy to my parents! lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww,,, you little ghoul sounds so cute, VGhouslon! I would of loved to have seen her,, 
alot of people on my street did not put their lights on either,, such a bummer, I know some went to grandma;s with their kids.. but you can still come here first! I am the only one with any decor except for maybe a pumpkin,,, sigh,, party poopers,,

I am also jealous of those who get alotl on the weekend Halloweens and good weather I would get 35 - 40,, but this year cold, rain and Wednesday, kept me down to 16 kids.. sigh,,,, thats why I do the campground haunts,,,, get my TOTing fix that way!!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

There isn't any reason for kids to come into my village. I scanned all the house in eye shot and everyone except 1 other house had it's porch light on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

We had over 1,000. Yes, maybe 1,200.

It was like the Chicago Stockyards opened the cattle cars and all the cattle stampeded into our yard haunt and came trick or treating.

I feel like I was run over by a hearse. It was uber fun, but wow.

Right now, the front of my garage looks like an evil clown smashed candy and ran away.  We drop some in the mad rush to give candy out...little glow bracelet ends, too.

ALSO: only 2 other houses on our street gave out candy.  There are hundreds of kids concentrated within our small housing area...what is up with people?

I understand not everyone is financially able or willing to give out so much candy, but dang people buy a few bags.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ended up close to 40. Everyone well behaved & all enjoyed the display. Good Halloween all in all.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

While we were eating dinner we had 6 kids, then when I was ready for 'em I got 2 more. But those 2 made my night by looking at everything and telling me my house was the most awesome decorated house!

When hubby came in with the kid he said "there are tons of kids out there" - (Wha? Where?)
Then I took my shift out TOTing with her and people were shutting down before 8:30!!! There are plenty of teens in the area too, so I thought it was weird.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

My numbers went down from last year(1,000) to only 800 but it was super fun!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Every year I say I am going to count and never do lol.....next year. I would guess around 50 or so. The night was perfect even though I did not have my full setup.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually kept track this year. We only had ToTs from 6:30 to 8:00 and only had 29 of them! Slowest start I've seen in recent years (tiny tots usually start around 4:00 or so) but upon talking to all the people (parents and kids alike, had the time since there weren't that many) it sounds like there weren't many kids out and about over the surrounding few blocks. Not many houses participating either. I took a look up and down our street and saw maybe 4-5, including mine, that looked even remotely promising. That's a shame. The kids deserve a little more considering they braved the constant all-day rain (no wind though. Yay!) and couldn't show off their costumes with their umbrellas and rain coats. Oh well. That's a Halloween hurricane for you! As always, next year will be better!

Glad to hear a number of folks had fantastic turn outs. Seems this year ran the full gamut from best to worst turn outs. The main thing is that we all had fun! Regardless how tired we are today, we'd all do it again tonight (or Monday night for those folks in NJ!)!

Happy haunting one and all!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I think we had around 40, and I really expected to attract more this year, lol. One of the parents bowed and tipped their hat to me because they loved the decorations. In fact, everyone commented on our display being the spookiest around. Yesterday afternoon as I was finishing the final touches, an older woman was walking her dog and said she doesn't live in our condos, but comes by every year to see what we put up. Everyone was startled and laughing about our motion-activated talking Gemmy witch on the front porch. She was definately a hit. They also liked the fog machine effects. So, candy for breakfast anyone?


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Over 200 here. I made up about 140 treat bags and went through all of those plus a bunch of loose candy. We even had to run out to the grocery store with about an hour left of prime trick or treating time left in the evening.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

My guess is, maybe 100 TOTs. It might have been more than that, but I think 100 is about what it was. And we were hoping for more, a bunch more--we had set up the display early in the month to telegraph to everyone that "the candy is here"--so when we wrapped things up, there was still a huge tub of candy untaken. But it was okay--we gave some toys away, some glow fangs and monster toys and things, and the people who did show up seemed to have a great time.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

We had just a little over 100 ToT's this year. Our neighborhood is not really know for Toting however myself and a few neighbors are working on changing that. We did have a few carloads come through from another neighborhood (not a fan of busing) but they still got candy. Overall it was a good night and we all had fun.


----------



## Nashional (Oct 6, 2010)

We had over 325 come to our haunt Halloween night this year. Interestingly, that's 65% of the population of our town and a 55% increase over last year. This was our third year doing a walk-through haunt.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

98 - only know that because I made 100 bags. Pretty cold night - kept a few home I think


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

We had around 60 + come by this year.
Even had to make a candy run around 8:30-ish.

Not too bad if I must say so.

Even scared a few of them in my full Joker make up


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

*Macabre Manor Halloween night*

*OVER 200 ToTs*
THE CARS WERE LINED UP ON BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET LOL.
Somewhere out there in the night, I hear two small voice declaring this is going to be future house. No I’m going to live here. *;-)*
Quick someone call the CDC. I think its spreading *Whaaaahahaha!*


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I had 260 TOTs this year, down from last year


----------



## fieldz60 (Aug 28, 2011)

*2012 count*

Well this year was good had 249 tots. Down from last year had 352. Could of been the rain but it was good. Scared the crap out of a lot of kids good times. And my kids helped out this year.


----------



## zoltan (Oct 11, 2012)

About 75-80. Last year we had around 100. I had enough candy for about 200, so with about an hour left I started shoveling candy into their bags and filling them up. The kids that did stop loved our house lol


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Right around 120 for us - Up this year from 70. Probably because several neighborhoods still had trees down and no power in other parts of town.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife says 50 but I think she inflated the # because I killed myself getting the haunt ready. I think it was *maybe* 40.


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

I wasn't out front but from what I gathered traffic seemed a little bit lower than past years. We had only minor problems when hurricane Sandy passed by so I do not think it had much to do with that. I really feel that when Halloween falls on a weekday it really keeps the numbers down.

I'm guessing if we had about 200'ish go through the haunted house then maybe we had 250'ish ToTs??? Of course we do not require them to walk through the haunt to get candy, just an extra bonus for those willing to brave it.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I was expecting fewer because of the weather but I was wrong. We had around 350. I was grateful for my neighbor that ran over with a few extra bags of candy when I ran out saying "Your house can't run out of candy !" lol.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

here we were surprise we had almost 50 and it's a big thing on my street i am the only one who decorate except some pumpkin carve on other house
i was happy


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

About a 100 -150. They usually came in groups between 5 &10. Scared the pants off a bunch. I even made one of the mothers cry with the leaping spider. But I swear to this will probably be my last year buying any major animated props from Spirit. Ive blown through 2 Demonicas. My Flesh Eating Zombies sensor is HORRIBLE. I've used it over the past 2 years and i can barely get the thing to trigger unless i put a strobe directly in front of its sensor. Plus my Popping Goblin AWESOME! Easily triggered because it has a HUGE sensor plus it has a constant on option. All in all after doing this for many years this is the best turn out that i have ever had!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

We had somewhere between 200 and 250. Early on, it looked like we weren't gonna get many, but then they came in droves.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

about 30, so way up from last year. Everyone loved the yard, think I won the best yard display for Willow Glen.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Had between 30 - 35. About average for a school night. The last kids were the kid across the street & by then we'd pulled everything down but he'd already seen everything. At 8:30 I said "It's 8:30, I wanna watch Modern Family & American Horror, let's kill it" & we started bringing stuff in around 8:30-8:45. So of course the second to the last bunch came around 9 & said "We save your house for last since we like it so much!" There was still a few things up but I told my husband "I hope you told them they need to start earlier next year!"

As much as I would love to have more kids visit, I can't imagine having hundreds of ToTers! It just boggles my mind! The most we've ever had, even back in the day in the 80s-90s, were 75-80.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

about 64,sooo im up about 12 on last year,the weather was much kinder this year,it was a great evening!


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

I had a little over 100. It was slow this year. I usually have around 300+. I think it was because of a school night. I hope to get more next year.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

We got none. We were not expecting many though since we are now off the beaten path.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's 2 hours of TOT's (500 to 550) in about 4 minutes


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

10 kids  

I guess -8 with a "feels like" of -16 will do that to you. I hear the malls were jam packed.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I have no idea of the actual count on ToT's we had come by, but I know we went through just about 30 pounds of our 35.5 pounds of candy - and these are those mini-bites of candy, about half the size of the "fun size" candy bars.

Had a fun night - hope next year is another great one.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Think I had close to 200 I was a little disappointed, I didn't do anything last year because I was not back in my house from the Joplin Tornado. Houses are poping up everywhere but there are still a lot of bare spots maybe next year will be better. In 2010 I made up 485 gift bags and they were gone by 8:30 or so I made up 503 bags this year I have no idea what I am going to do with all the candy and pretzels I have left over.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

60 at the house (pulled over from the trunk or treat) and 90 handed out while walking another neighborhood with my kids.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

We're just recoving from what I can call one of the most difficult Halloweens I've gone through. Mid-week and with those winds from Sandy we had 300+ so it was worth the mess. Looking forward to next year...........................................I'll sleep on that.


----------



## bruce coronado (Sep 12, 2012)

It was a beautiful night perfect for scaring. we had around 300 tot . Thats about a hundred less than the year before.


----------



## smaynor (Sep 3, 2009)

New record for our haunt this year. Had a total of 2254 through the insane asylum on halloween night. 

Tough night, though. Had a pneumatic prop that actually broke it's frame during the night, and had to shut that prop down about 8:00. 

Already deciding which props stay and which go or get reworked for next year!

Stacey


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

298 exactly , may have had a few sneek by twice to get extra sweets but that was how many bags we handed out 298 up on last year by 12.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

70 tops. :/ 

Darn weather


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I got one TOT, yes exactly one. He was dressed as batman.


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

I had 137 TOTs so thats like 175-200 or so people who came by. (counting parents and non TOTs) 

And the winner of the most used costume this year is... BATMAN! I had like 20 or so kids come in dressed in all different versions of the Caped Crusader. I thought it was rather funny to see so many of them lol


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

I put out less than 1/4 of what I have. But they came I figure I got a bit more than 200. Mostly regulars that come to get the crap scared out of them.
My only workingprops were both coffins and the electric chair. [ which has a remote controlled vibrator ] No not that kind a DA sander


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I forgot to turn my porch light on until later. Only got eight. I probably wouldn't have gotten much more anyway. My worst turnout ever. I bought one big bag, and I've got about 100 candy bars left. Just what I need. I can't keep my hands off of them. I'm already 20 pounds overweight.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hurricane Sandy hit us hard here on Long Island, but we managed to get about 40 TOTS. The entire neighborhood had no power, so they all came before it got dark. I had only my old gramps prop to greet them at the front door, set off with a step here pad. They loved him! MANY visitors asked where my big display was. Uhhh, we have no power! Duh! We're all in the same boat! But I promised the big display would be back next year. With all the turmoil of the storm, and all the hell it brought, halloween itself was a fine day! Perfect for a display. But with no power, it wasn't to be. Come on halloween 2013!!


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

I am never sure how many we have. I would guess about 100 or so. I know this year my kids said their friends couldn't wait to see my house. That was kind of cool to hear. Now I have to go bigger next year!  I figure my youngest is 7, and most of the kids in our area are between 7 and 11 so I probably got a good 5 or so more years of display work in me.. once the majority of the youngins hit about 12 or so I don't suspect we'll have near the turnout. Then it will be time to find a friend with a young neighborhood and put things up there!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

After 11 yrs of setting up I think word has spread ...My bud stopped counting @ 8pm w/ 320 ToT's...I am certain my neighbors are pissed


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

We estimated around 800 people came throught the haunt. We had around 600 big candy bars to give out(all donated from my co workers) and ended up with 44 left at the end of the night. Very successfull night at my haunt.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

about 160 give or take a few


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

About 125 down about 100 from last year, weather was cold and rainy.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Our trick-or-treat is set for Saturday - the weather being cold but clear! That's fine with me, compared to the soaking we just received. I really don't know how many people to expect; it just seems like it has been a weird year... But I would say we'll have about the same as normal! That's about 120 people. Good luck for everyone preparing for Saturday! I hope the weather is nice for you, even though it will likely be pretty chilly.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

spinachetr said:


> Here's 2 hours of TOT's (500 to 550) in about 4 minutes


Whoo - that was fun to watch. Glad you taped that. Like ToT ants.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

We had around 150. I consider that a huge success since we 4 yrs ago we didnt do a display and had only 20.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

We had maybe 200 full cauldron of Candy and we ran out (


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

We had a record year with 175. We always have right around 100, but we had gotten 130 candy bars to be on the safe side. This was the first year that we tried the big bars instead of goody bags (huge success!) Needless to say, we ran out and had to use small bars and misc. candy that was left over from our Halloween party for the rest! It was a wierd night; it started out extremely slow but kids came about 45 minutes later into the night than they normally do and it ended up REALLY cold by the end of the night. All in all it was a good night!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

This was our first year decorating for halloween, and so, not knowing how many ToTs we would get, we decided to focus mainly on throwing a halloween party for adult friends, and decorate for that. Most of the decorations came down after Saturday, and we just left some basics up out front. Despite that, we ended up getting between 100-150 trick or treaters. I should have guessed, being so close to an elementary school, but it was still a surprise. I actually had to run out midway to buy more candy.

We still managed to scare a few with our costumes and the haunted hedge device out front. And the great news is this means we can really go all-out next year with a walkthrough haunted house for the Tots.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Perfect weather this year in daytona beach, but we only had 1/3 the turnout from last year.... soo sad


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Over 200, quite a jump from the 75 last year.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

We got 55. Wet and soggy so very happy with that number.


----------



## Houston Haunter (Apr 26, 2011)

We got only 30 - 40....I still had candy left...a big let down, we got 60 to 70 last year


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

It Sucked with a Final Total of 44, I Had 53 Last Year, but if you ask me Based on How i felt Designing, Building and Putting up the Display, 
"Than I Kicked Marjor Butt"


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Nearly 300 ToTs to the door on a night that started out windy and rainy, finishing with the nearly full moon playing hide and seek with the clouds! Lots of scares and fun had by all who visited Ravens Claw Cemetery!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Only 3 for me so far. Hurricane Sandy hit our area hard (we still have a giant tree down on power lines that _no one_ has even looked at yet). Halloween has been moved to Monday so hopefully I will see more kids.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

last year we did 150, this year it dipped to 120. I kept calling all the kids 'clunks' because it was a cold miserable night, but they were out just hours after a tree branch fell in the back yard, you got to love that. some of the little ones brought their pals along to introduce them to our backyard lab and the green potion we hand out..that made it all worth while. I downsized everything to resist the weather and make clean up easier...everything was wet when it was all done, but it was a nice peaceful zen like feeling after it was all put in the basement...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just under 600, a shade fewer than last year, but I think we ended up with more PARENTS this year. 

And our night before party nearly doubled.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

We had around 120-130 this year, down a little bit from last year of 150 or so. Was a great night in southern AZ and received many compliments on the yard haunt so feeling good about it.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

My husband thinks we had around 30. We're pretty much the only house that decorates on the block.

It's better than what my mom gets though. Some years she gets maybe a handful. Other times, nobody.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

We had about 400 plus parents. Like, UnOrthodOx, we had lots of adults w/o kids come check us out too. Loved that!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

We had a record breaking 153..  Last year we had 30 and the year before 101. I must agree with others that it's great hearing "This is the best house I've ever seen", "Do you work in theater?" and "I want to hang out here all night!" I even had people ask to take pics with me.. crazy stuff but loads of fun!! 
The best costumes I saw were 1. A little girl (about 2 and 1/2) dressed up as Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's and a boy that was one of those arcade games.. you know, the one that has the claw and you try to grab stuffed animals?? (Like in Toy Story) 
It was a good night!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

We had 202 TOTs, but usually get 250 to 260. I don't know why the numbers were off so much. Maybe because of church night and being a school night?
I don't know.....
Still had a great night!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I've gotten approx 100+!! Maybe even more. I lost count. Too many people to scare ( I was a street character) most didn't even go through the haunted walkthrough. Big jump from 20-30 last year! :O amazing halloween


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

About the parents alone thing. I have seen more parents come by than usual.? Or is it just me getting better  .. Jk but seriously odd


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I only had six TOTs. And they were all in one group! The weather was really nice on Halloween so I don't know what happened. I can't believe how much candy I have leftover (I bought 13 bags).


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We had about 43. Half of what we had last year, but last year was our best year so far. Weather here was bearable during the day, but wind and below freezing temperatures kicked in right about 5pm. Of course it warmed up by the time we shut off all the lights. 

But happy to get the TOTers we got. Lots of regulars and nice compliments.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

*I just found this thread. We gave out 900 pieces of candy (1 per TOT) and I would imagine we had close to 1200 people come by the house! Let's just say Oct 31 around here is a long day! Here is a link to my album: *

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/savageeye-albums-halloween-2012.html


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We had about 170-180 kids based on treat count, it is tough to call as many kids only went to garage maze side of the house, and skipped the door for treats. It was little bit cold, we had a ton of vehicle traffic this year, likely the cold temps?? It was a good turn out, lots of fun!!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

We had about 110, though every year we get more and more


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

maybe would have gotten more cuz every once in a while, a couple kids(and parents!) would come to the biohazard-apacalypse themed entrance, and turn around! first year thats ever happened! :/


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

We had 124 toters Take treats, It rained hard all day got the display up. So many parents thanked me for getting the display set up. We were ready for 150 however rain kept some away. This was my 10 year numbers grew ever year stayed the same as last year however we were afaired numbers were going to go down.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

2009 - 3 tot's
2010 - 13 tot's
2011 - 75 tot's
2012 - over 200 tot's

We rocketed past our expected 100 this year and lost our count at over 200. This definitely effects our planning for next season. I'm very protective of my front door (I won't get into details other than I just don't want the door damaged or scratched in any way) as well as my darling inside only cats so we may have to move the ToT'er entrance to the garage door. Could make something cool there anyway.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Little over 100, slightly disappointed, but optimistic for next year. Savage, I'm gonna start considering some of these job leads I have in Ca., 900 sounds like fun, or loads of therapy.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

We had 85 this year, not bad for a town of 200. I do believe some were from neighboring towns 1 mile and 10 miles away. 
We gave away along with candy treats the led flashing whistles "spinachetr" was offering . Nothing more satisfying then hearing a crowd of kids blowing them all the way down the street.


----------



## raider4251 (Oct 9, 2007)

400+ this year


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Rumsfield said:


> We had 85 this year, not bad for a town of 200. I do believe some were from neighboring towns 1 mile and 10 miles away.
> We gave away along with candy treats the led flashing whistles "spinachetr" was offering . Nothing more satisfying then hearing a crowd of kids blowing them all the way down the street.


We gave those whistles away too! They were awesome.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I must've had over 100 tot's come through here. For this area, that's a lot of kids.


----------



## thxboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Had about 300 this year up from 225 last year. 

Weather was threatening to rain but held off until late.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

At least 250 ToTs...probably over 400 guests when you include parents. It was a great night.


----------

